# Unitronic or APR chip?



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what's better? And why? Can't really find much info on unitronic's site compared to apr's. Also don't read about many users on here with unitronic's stuff...

Could (or would it be needed) to use unitronic's DSG upgrade with an APR chip? Or would they not work together?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They will work together I know that. I don't have any experience with Unitronic, but I will say its tough to beat APR's tune switching control and support. But I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has used Unitronic too.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

and so it begins, these threads typically dont end well but we shall see. I've been using APR tunes for about 7 years now with no issues, they've a massive facility and race effort and are hugely supportive of the community and our events, money well spent imho


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

When I get my Beetle I'm planning on going APR and driving to their facility. I will purchase the Carbino intake as well and install that myself. I can't wait to pick up my Beetle!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had Uni on a couple cars. Just from experience they tend to make real aggressive tunes. They also tend to have pretty spiky power bands. I personally going to go with APR on this car.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^ This is the same I've heard from others as well. Others tuners tend be have huge spikes of power then fall off as quickly. Great for dyno numbers, but not as enjoyable to drive. APR is widely known to very smooth through the entire powerband. I've been running a Stage3++ for over 7 years on my GTI, and it's far exceeded any expectation I could've had. My Beetle is a Stage 2 for about five months. It's been flawless, and pulls like a train - with the only weak link being the clutch. 

I'm sure someone will show up and call me a fanboy, but I don't care. Their products, support, and knowledgebase is better than any of their competitors.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I'm sure someone will show up and call me a fanboy, but I don't care. Their products, support, and knowledgebase is better than any of their competitors.


Tough not to be a fanboy when they are that much better than others ya know? lol


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok thanks for the replies! I just hadn't read or heard much about unitronic so wasn't sure...


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I had revo stage 2 in my TSI mk5 GTI. Awesome tune. Pulled hard all the way through. Very aggressive tune. Unfortunately revo sucks at getting back to people.(in my experience of course). 

I'll be doing giac this time around. 

APR is awesome. I've driven a couple of apr tuned cars. I just happen to be surrounded by a bunch of great dudes that use other software 👍👍


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Ok thanks for the replies! I just hadn't read or heard much about unitronic so wasn't sure...


They are not a bad company. I have honestly seen a handful of cars with over 100k on a tune and still running strong. From both APR and Uni. The one thing you need to ask you self is what would you rather have. Both companies tune cars different ways. Uni goes for the most amount of power you can pull out of the motor. Then APR is all about making the smoothest amount of power. Honestly in my eyes these are the only 2 companies, I would even think about going with for engine software.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had Unitronics on my mk4 loved it never had an issue and passed inspection fine. I've read that APR tunes in states with strict inspection guidelines sometimes doesn't pass. Something to do with the tune shutting down certain options that need to be checked on the inspection machine and guys having to flash it to stg 1 and pass and flash it again after the inspection back to stg 2 etc..


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

I performed a Unitronic tune on a 2012 beetle on Tuesday. For the people out there considering any tune should test drive one before. I offer my customers a test drive in either a CC or GTI if there interest. I can honestly say I've driven all of them and they all feel the same. I sell Unitronic and stand behind there product. The power it offers is smooth and aggressive, but not over aggressive. So far all the ones I've done have been performed with no issues.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks

How long have you been carrying uni for?

What other types of products do you carry or types of work do you do? Sounds like we may be in similar industries


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> I had Unitronics on my mk4 loved it never had an issue and passed inspection fine. I've read that APR tunes in states with strict inspection guidelines sometimes doesn't pass. Something to do with the tune shutting down certain options that need to be checked on the inspection machine and guys having to flash it to stg 1 and pass and flash it again after the inspection back to stg 2 etc..


Why wouldn't you get the APR option to switch back to the factory tune using their end-user switching technology if this was a concern? That would seem to be the best option for folks in the states where there are annual inspections.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Why should I need the option and have to pay for this option, never had a problem with unitronics flash passed everytime.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I pass on APR stage 2 everytime with a 02 sensor cheater pipe on the exhaust. No switching programs needed as well.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> Why should I need the option and have to pay for this option, never had a problem with unitronics flash passed everytime.


Do APR state that their tunes will pass all state emission tests? If so, contact APR and ask for their assistance. If not, the switching technology option allows a mechanism for people living in states where the test are required.. If you don't need it, great - sorry for wasting your time....


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I pass on APR stage 2 everytime with a 02 sensor cheater pipe on the exhaust. No switching programs needed as well.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Not familiar with that - is it an O2 sensor you install when it's needed for the test, or something that's permanently installed?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Not familiar with that - is it an O2 sensor you install when it's needed for the test, or something that's permanently installed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


It's permanent, basically just spaces out the 02 sensor away from the direct exhaust gases to trick the ECU.

Here is a link to the spacer, mine is a little different, I think they changed the design but the premise is the same.
http://www.raimotorsport.com/RAI-02-Spacer-for-CEL-prevention-p/11621vib.htm


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> It's permanent, basically just spaces out the 02 sensor away from the direct exhaust gases to trick the ECU.
> 
> Here is a link to the spacer, mine is a little different, I think they changed the design but the premise is the same.
> http://www.raimotorsport.com/RAI-02-Spacer-for-CEL-prevention-p/11621vib.htm


Interesting - thanks for the explanation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Do APR state that their tunes will pass all state emission tests? If so, contact APR and ask for their assistance. If not, the switching technology option allows a mechanism for people living in states where the test are required.. If you don't need it, great - sorry for wasting your time....


It's not the tune you have to worry about it's the exhaust and downpipe you choose. All aftermarket downpipes only use on CAT, whereas stock we have two of them. So you can't legally pass emissions with a single cat on our cars. Again why I use the RAI 02 spacer


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Interesting - thanks for the explanation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No problem, found the one I use, they had it linked separately:
https://www.raimotorsport.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=11619VIB


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

they both are good company, so just go with whichever dealer is closer to u, so when u have problem u dont have to drive hours to get retune..


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

grahamwright1 said:


> Not familiar with that - is it an O2 sensor you install when it's needed for the test, or something that's permanently installed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I had no luck with the RAI spacers. Even the one with the largest opening had the computer
asking for more air. I do have the 'switch back to stock' feature on my APR tune and will have
to use that to pass inspection when it comes up next year. Wonder if adding the K04 will have
any effect on it? Have been told that sometimes, after a while, the ECU makes friends with
the non oem air flow and decides to accept it into the family. Sounds like wishful thinking on
my part.


----------



## reverendbacon (Apr 25, 2011)

Pardon the partial brevity; I live in California ( one of the strictest smog states), and have an APR tune. I run 91 gas and 91 tune option daily, and actually was just smogged under that 91 tune with zero issues. I even have a neuspeed CAI (CARB legal), and apr turbo inlet compressor hose too. Guy looked a little harder to verify all components were present, but all was good... 


~reverendbacon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

vwauditek25 said:


> I performed a Unitronic tune on a 2012 beetle on Tuesday. For the people out there considering any tune should test drive one before. I offer my customers a test drive in either a CC or GTI if there interest. I can honestly say I've driven all of them and they all feel the same. I sell Unitronic and stand behind there product. The power it offers is smooth and aggressive, but not over aggressive. So far all the ones I've done have been performed with no issues.


I would be very interested in a Unitronics Tune for my 2012 VW Beetle 2.0Tsi. Please PM me and let me know what the price would be for a Stage 1+ tune would be and if we can set up an appointment for next week. 

Thank you!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I had no luck with the RAI spacers. Even the one with the largest opening had the computer
> asking for more air. I do have the 'switch back to stock' feature on my APR tune and will have
> to use that to pass inspection when it comes up next year. Wonder if adding the K04 will have
> any effect on it? Have been told that sometimes, after a while, the ECU makes friends with
> ...


Had the APR 'tune' removed when I had HPA's K04 installed. Using HPA's 'tune' I have no issues
and don't have to worry about 02 sensor spacers. Will see what numbers I get when I do my
next dyno with the traction control 'on - off' switch which was installed yesterday. My first
readings (with the TC on) had me at 272hp to the wheels and 322 Torque. Will see if I get
improvement now that I can turn off the TC.


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

I just had the APR Stage I tune installed a week ago.....4options...... stock, stage I 91 octane, Stage I 93 octane, and Stealth lock out ! Beetle went in for 20,000km service, I changed settings to stock and did lock out....... All went well ! 
Just did my CAI and as soon as SPM releases here 3" full exhaust I will be upgrading to Stage II tune. :heart:


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

I just had the APR Stage I tune installed a week ago.....4options...... stock, stage I 91 octane, Stage I 93 octane, and Stealth lock out ! Beetle went in for 20,000km service, I changed settings to stock and did lock out....... All went well ! 
Just did my CAI and as soon as SPM releases their 3" full exhaust (WANT) I will be upgrading to Stage II tune. :heart:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

PHATBUG! said:


> I just had the APR Stage I tune installed a week ago.....4options...... stock, stage I 91 octane, Stage I 93 octane, and Stealth lock out ! Beetle went in for 20,000km service, I changed settings to stock and did lock out....... All went well !
> Just did my CAI and as soon as SPM releases their 3" full exhaust (WANT) I will be upgrading to Stage II tune. :heart:


Glad you're liking your tune! I've been wanting to do one but still recovering from the wheels and stuff done to the house 

As far as I know SPM has the Beetle exhaust out but it's just not listed on their site. Unless you've spoken to them and they said otherwise I'm pretty sure it's available. That's the same exhaust I'm interested in once I go that route. It's a great sounding system!


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

I've been communicating with Jeff Funkhouser at SPM and he told me 2 weeks ago they (SPM) were hoping to release the Beetle exhaust system in 60 days......... I had thought it was out already as DRTECHY has a full SPM system on his Beetle.....so, unless he modded a GTI system or has a proto type????????:sly:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PHATBUG! said:


> I've been communicating with Jeff Funkhouser at SPM and he told me 2 weeks ago they (SPM) were hoping to release the Beetle exhaust system in 60 days......... I had thought it was out already as DRTECHY has a full SPM system on his Beetle.....so, unless he modded a GTI system or has a proto type????????:sly:


Prototype


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

DRTECHY!!!! You dirty dog!!! Holding out on us huh !!!! 
Must be nice to have friends in high places !!!!
Soooooooo jealous now :banghead:


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

I also have the SPM Beetle turbo back prototype. Super impressed with the quality, and the sound is awesome. Definitely worth waiting for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PHATBUG! (May 16, 2013)

MartyVT said:


> I also have the SPM Beetle turbo back prototype. Super impressed with the quality, and the sound is awesome. Definitely worth waiting for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Did you get the full street system?
I'd settle for the prototype myself if it were available!
Hurry up,already SPM!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay guys, let's get back on topic. This isn't an exhaust thread but a APR vs Unitronics tune thread.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Why wait for SPM just bolt up a Eurojet TB for a GTI like I did 4 months ago  and if you do some searching bet you can find one in GTi parts section for alot less than new. Back to topic Unitronics all the way for me, heard too much about problems passing inspection with APr tune.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry another option http://www.mandrelbendingsolutions.com/servlet/the-788/Stainless-Steel-Turbo-Back/Detail


----------

